# 2016 Maintenance Fees thread



## scootr5 (Nov 11, 2015)

In following Cynthia's nicely laid out thread from last year, the 2016 fees should soon be available on the Wyndham website. I just received a mailing from Grand Desert with the approved budget.

Please put the resort name/phase in the body of your post rather than the thread title. If you're reading on a mobile device using tapatalk or forumrunner you don't see thread titles so you have no idea what resort people are talking about. it's only when people look via an actual web browser that they're visible.

They should soon be posted on the clubwyndham.com website under the category *MY MEMBERSHIP* -  click on *Financial Services*.  Step 2, click on  *Club Wyndham Plus Assessments*.  Step 3, click on* Printed Statements* to view; look for *Column 5  - HOA Rate Per 1,000 Points.  * 

Previous threads with Maintenance fees for Reference purposes: 
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=201233
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=220076

Please Post Using this format  - there is no need to post your actual maintenance fees that you pay - just the rate for the resort
*
(rate per 1,000 pts)*

*2016 RESORT NAME _________*?
*Maintenance Fees* $ X
*Reserve Fund* $ X
*Property Tax* $ X
*TOTAL *$ X

Example:
*2016 Grand Desert Towers 1 & 2*
*Maintenance Fees* $3.57
*Reserve Fund* $0.74
*Property Tax* $0.12
*TOTAL *$4.43


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Nov 11, 2015)

scootr5 said:


> In following Cynthia's nicely laid out thread from last year, the 2016 fees should soon be available on the Wyndham website. I just received a mailing from Grand Desert with the approved budget.
> 
> Please put the resort name/phase in the body of your post rather than the thread title. If you're reading on a mobile device using tapatalk or forumrunner you don't see thread titles so you have no idea what resort people are talking about. it's only when people look via an actual web browser that they're visible.
> 
> ...



Thank you scootr5

What a GREAT IDEA!!!  

Hopefully, when those maintenance fee bills come out soon, we can each submit information for Club Wyndham. 

Wyndham HOA Maintenance Fees are out and are posted at www.myclubwyndham.com 
You can view maintenance fees on the website under the category *MY MEMBERSHIP* -  click on *Financial Services*.  Step 2, click on  *Club Wyndham Plus Assessments*.  Step 3, click on* Printed Statements* to view.  Look for the *11/30/15* *Statement Print Date* and Step 4, click *View/Download* to view yours. You will see your *2016 Annual Club Wyndham Plus Assessment Summary*.  Look for *Column 5  - HOA Rate Per 1,000 Points.  * 

** ADD ON THE PROGRAM FEE
Note that: The rate used in calculating the program fee is based upon  the total points allocated to a member and not individual contracts.

Please Post Using this format  - there is no need to post your actual  maintenance fees that you pay - just the rate for the resort
*
(rate per 1,000 pts)*

*2016 RESORT NAME _________*?
Maintenance Fees* ______*?
Reserve Fund _______?
Property Tax _____ ?
TOTAL *$ ______ + **Add on the Program Fee *

Cynthia T.


----------



## OutSkiing (Nov 27, 2015)

My Online Wyndham statement is available for 2016 now. It was posted online on 11/25/2015.  Here are my numbers:

2016 Wyndham Vacation Resorts at National Harbor:
Maintenance Fees $2.94
Reserve Fund $0.54
Property Tax $0.46
TOTAL $3.94 **

2016 Wyndham Ocean Boulevard:
Maintenance Fees $3.26
Reserve Fund $1.05
Property Tax $0.23
TOTAL $4.54 **

2016 Club Wyndham Access:
Maintenance Fees $5.14
Reserve Fund n/a
Property Tax n/a
TOTAL $5.14 **

** Plus program fee of $0.57 per thousand (may vary for smaller accounts)


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 27, 2015)

*Smoky Mountains and South Shore*

In addition to the aforementioned Grand Desert (1.8% increase), here are my others:

*2016 Smoky Mountains (Governors Crossing 1)*
*Maintenance Fees* $3.68
*Reserve Fund* $1.05
*Property Tax* $0.11
*TOTAL *$4.84
3.4% increase


*2016 South Shore*
*Maintenance Fees* $2.99
*Reserve Fund* $0.62
*Property Tax* $0.11
*TOTAL *$3.72
0.80% increase


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Nov 27, 2015)

Thank you for your post.  Yes, mine is posted up now on the website too at www.myclubwyndham.com 

My statement is dated 11/27/15 for the 2016 Annual Assessment.  It was posted earlier than it was last year.  Remember to add on your Program Fee.  I always add on my program fee to my maintenance fees to figure out what I am really paying per 1,000 pts.  


***PROGRAM FEES 2016**

*​*Members with Plus Partners $0.57 per 1,000 pts. or a minimum Program Fee of $147.00 per year, whichever is greater.
Members without Plus Partners $0.55 per 1,000 pts. or a minimum Program Fee charge of $128.00 per year, whichever is greater.
Club Wyndham Presidential Reserve  $0.63 per 1,000 pts. for the first 1 million points, then $0.57 per  1,000 points for the remaining points owned under the membership.
*

*(rate per 1,000 pts)*

*2016 Wyndham Bonnet Creek * *(Towers 3 & 5)**
Maintenance Fees* $3.67 
*Reserve Fund* $0.86
*Property Tax* $0.84 
*TOTAL $5.37 

**PLUS **Add on the Program Fee 

**Per 1000 points*:
*With Plus Partners* it comes out to *$5.94 *
*Without Plus Partners* it comes out to* $5.92 *
*For Presidential Reserve* it is *$6.00 for the 1st million points*  after that you add* $5.94* *for the remaining points* that you  have in your acct.

*2016 Wyndham Smoky Mountains  (Governer's Crossing II)
**Maintenance Fees* $ 3.59 
*Reserve Fund* $ 0.97
*Property Tax* $ 0.11
*TOTAL $4.67*
***PLUS* ***Add on the Program Fee 

**Per 1000 points:
With Plus Partners it comes out to $5.24
Without Plus Partners it comes out to $5.22
For Presidential Reserve it is $5.30 for the 1st million points  after that you add $5.24 for the remaining points that you  have in your acct.

*Keep on posting...

Cynthia T.


----------



## markb53 (Nov 28, 2015)

club Wyndham Access
Maintenance fee $5.14 per 1000 points 
Plus program Fee

Panama City Beach
Maintenance Fee $3.28
Reserve fund        $.51
Property tax         $.17
Total.                    $3.96
Plus program fee

Program fee without plus partners is $.55 per 1000 points with $128.00 minimum 
Program fee with plus partners is $.57 per 1000 points with $147.00 minimum


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD.


----------



## geerlijd (Nov 28, 2015)

Wyndham Bali Hai
 Maintenance Fee $2.96
Reserve Fund: $0.39
Total: $3.35 (2.4% increase)

Wyndham Canterbury
Maintenance Fee: $2.63
Reserve Fund: $0.40
Property Tax: $0.34
Total: $3.37 (2.1% increase)


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 28, 2015)

markb53 said:


> club Wyndham Access
> Maintenance fee $5.14 per 1000 points



Only a 5.1% increase. I honestly thought it would be a little more with all of the ovation properties taken in.


----------



## Michael1991 (Nov 28, 2015)

scootr5 said:


> Only a 5.1% increase. I honestly thought it would be a little more with all of the ovation properties taken in.



Bluegreen increase is 2.7%
Diamond increase is 4.1%

I'm thinking 5.1 is a bit high


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 28, 2015)

I didn't mean it wasn't high, only that I expected it to be even more.


----------



## spackler (Nov 28, 2015)

Inflation rate in the US was essentially 0% so far in 2015.  Even a 2-4% increase in maintenance fees should be considered steep.


----------



## Joe33426 (Nov 28, 2015)

*La Belle Maison*

2016 RESORT NAME* La Belle Maison*
Maintenance Fees $ 3.87
Reserve Fund $ .89
Property Tax $ .22
TOTAL $ 4.98


----------



## Ty1on (Nov 28, 2015)

spackler said:


> Inflation rate in the US was essentially 0% so far in 2015.  Even a 2-4% increase in maintenance fees should be considered steep.



How many years has it been since CWA had a significant increase?


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 28, 2015)

spackler said:


> Inflation rate in the US was essentially 0% so far in 2015.  Even a 2-4% increase in maintenance fees should be considered steep.




Sure, but that would imply some real-world correlation to what Wyn does.....


----------



## raygo123 (Nov 28, 2015)

scootr5 said:


> Sure, but that would imply some real-world correlation to what Wyn does.....


I believe it's Ovation is the correlation.  People who are on tug the first time, want out.  Thank God I found you.  Recommended: Ovation.  The other extreme is Westgate.  Time spent with Wyndham first timer versus the time spent with other systems or resorts!

There has to be a contract with HOA, reduced MF
Till sold. For Wyndham possible reduced  MF.  For HOA, nds litigations that were pending for HOA. For owners, money back guarantee ( )  NYC guarantee, 5 minutes or 5 feet.  Sorry, in my opinion it is a win wyn situation. It's a form of capital lite.




Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## markb53 (Nov 29, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> How many years has it been since CWA had a significant increase?



I've owned CWA for 4 years and it has gone from 4.87 to 5.14 for a total of 5.6% increase for an average of 1.4% per year. I don't think that is unreasonable.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## markb53 (Nov 29, 2015)

spackler said:


> Inflation rate in the US was essentially 0% so far in 2015.  Even a 2-4% increase in maintenance fees should be considered steep.



It is true that in the last 5 years my salary hasn't increased by much. But just about everything I spend money on has gone up. From my health, auto, and home owners insurance. To what it costs to heat my house. To the groceries I buy. The reason the inflation rate is flat is because the labor cost is flat or down, and it balances out the increases in other costs. My dollar buys less now than it used to and I'm sure the HOA are seeing the same thing. I'm pretty happy with an 4 year average increase in maintenance fees of 1.4%


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jebloomquist (Nov 29, 2015)

2016 *Angel Fire - Sun Lodge AFFL*
Maintenance Fee $2.95
TOTAL $2.95

2016 *Bali Hai Villas AFLE & AFLK & AFLO*
Maintenance Fee $3.26
Reserve Fund $0.61
TOTAL $3.87

2016 *Bali Hai Villas F/W*
Maintenance Fee $2.68
Reserve Fund $0.56
TOTAL $3.24

2016 *Bali Hai Villas UDI & U-EV & U-OD*
Maintenance Fee $2.96
Reserve Fund $0.39
TOTAL $3.35

2016 *Branson U-OD*
Maintenance Fee $4.43
Reserve Fund $1.31
Property Tax $0.10
TOTAL $5.84

2016 *Canterbury at San Francisco UDI*
Maintenance Fee $2.63
Reserve Fund $0.40
Property Tax $0.34
TOTAL $3.37

2016 *Fairfield Harbour F/W*
Maintenance Fee $4.54
Reserve Fund $0.05
Property Tax $0.09
TOTAL $4.68

2016 *Grand Desert UDI*
Maintenance Fee $3.57
Reserve Fund $0.74
Property Tax $0.12
TOTAL $4.43

2016 *Pagosa F/DS*
Maintenance Fee $4.59
Reserve Fund $0.82
Property Tax $0.09
TOTAL $5.51

2016 *Pagosa UDI*
Maintenance Fee $4.65
Reserve Fund $1.16
Property Tax $0.08
TOTAL $5.89

2016 *Panama City Beach UDI*
Maintenance Fee $3.28
Reserve Fund $0.51
Property Tax $0.17
TOTAL $3.96

2016 *Patriots' Place F/DS*
Maintenance Fee $3.44
Reserve Fund $1.43
Property Tax $0.19
TOTAL $5.06

2016 *Royal Garden at Waikiki UDI*
Maintenance Fee $3.58
Reserve Fund $0.53
Property Tax $0.56
TOTAL $4.67

2016 *Sedona UDI*
Maintenance Fee $3.80
Reserve Fund $0.85
Property Tax $0.15
TOTAL $4.80

2016 *Smoky Mountains UDI*
Maintenance Fee $3.68
Reserve Fund $1.05
Property Tax $0.11
TOTAL $4.84


----------



## pagosajim (Nov 29, 2015)

scootr5 said:


> Only a 5.1% increase. I honestly thought it would be a little more with all of the ovation properties taken in.



Let's not forget the low $/point all CWA properties that entered the system this year (Beaver Creek, Park City).  They have surely had an overall impact on the CWA fees.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 29, 2015)

I would like to thanks everyone for sharing this information.


----------



## spackler (Nov 29, 2015)

markb53 said:


> It is true that in the last 5 years my salary hasn't increased by much. But just about everything I spend money on has gone up. From my health, auto, and home owners insurance. To what it costs to heat my house. To the groceries I buy. The reason the inflation rate is flat is because the labor cost is flat or down, and it balances out the increases in other costs.



*Your* individual situation is irrelevant when it comes to measuring aggregate inflation.  When you take into account all the things consumers buy (groceries, transportation, housing, clothing, etc) the CPI rate hasn't been over 2% since '12.

The bottom line is that Wyndham maintenance fee increases always seem to outstrip inflation.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Nov 29, 2015)

I don't know if anyone has noticed that for Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort that the actual maintenance fees are lower than 2015.  The property taxes went UP as well as the Reserves resulting in higher fees for timeshare points owners of this property.   2015 maintenance fees were $3.98 and are reduced to $3.67 for 2016.  However, the overall cost has gone up due to property taxes being high and the reserve increase.

Cynthia T.


----------



## CruiseGuy (Nov 29, 2015)

*2016 RESORT NAME: Panama City Beach
Maintenance Fees $3.28
Reserve Fund $0.51
Property Tax $0.27
TOTAL $3.96 *
(2015 Total $3.82 – 3.7% increase)
*
2016 RESORT NAME: Bonnet Creek
Maintenance Fees $3.67
Reserve Fund $0.86
Property Tax $0.84
TOTAL $5.37*
(2015 Total $4.98 – 7.8% increase)

*2016 RESORT NAME: Royal Vista
Maintenance Fees $4.37
Reserve Fund $1.20
Property Tax $0.42
TOTAL $5.99*
(2015 Total $5.87 – 2.0% increase)

*These amounts do not include program fees.


----------



## spackler (Nov 29, 2015)

*2016 RESORT NAME: Kingsgate (Prime Season F/W Converted to 238,000 Points)
Maintenance Fees $2.74
Reserve Fund $0.89
Property Tax $0.15
TOTAL $3.79 *
(2015 Total $3.66 – 3.6% increase)
*
2016 RESORT NAME: Kingsgate (High Season F/W Converted to 203,000 Points)
Maintenance Fees $3.22
Reserve Fund $01.05
Property Tax $0.18
TOTAL $4.44*
(2015 Total $4.29 – 3.5% increase)

Please note all the 3-bedroom lockout converted weeks at Kingsgate have the same exact maintenance fees in dollar terms ($901.64), but the ratios will be different depending on the converted point value.


----------



## rubbub (Nov 29, 2015)

Wyndham Bali Hai
Maintenance Fee $3.09
Reserve Fund: $0.80
Total: $3.89 (2.06% increase)

Noticed there was a 0.15 local tax last year but not this year. The maintenance fee went up over 6% and the reserve fund went up 5%.


----------



## mbassom (Nov 29, 2015)

2016 Wyndham La Cascada (San Antonio)
Maintenance Fees $3.26
Reserve Fund $.80
Property Tax $0.83
TOTAL $4.89


*These amounts do not include program fees.


----------



## Ron2 (Nov 29, 2015)

Vacationfuntips said:


> I don't know if anyone has noticed that for Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort that the actual maintenance fees are lower than 2015.  The property taxes went UP as well as the Reserves resulting in higher fees for timeshare points owners of this property.   2015 maintenance fees were $3.98 and are reduced to $3.67 for 2016.  However, the overall cost has gone up due to property taxes being high and the reserve increase.
> 
> Cynthia T.



I also noticed the MF reduction and the large Reserve Fund increase. Could this be due to the decision a couple years ago to use reserve funds to make accelerated payments on that multi-million dollar bond or do you think it simply is the result of the hard use the resort gets from all the non-owners.


----------



## Bigrob (Nov 30, 2015)

Ron2 said:


> I also noticed the MF reduction and the large Reserve Fund increase. Could this be due to the decision a couple years ago to use reserve funds to make accelerated payments on that multi-million dollar bond or do you think it simply is the result of the hard use the resort gets from all the non-owners.



If I recall correctly the HOA made a decision to underfund the Reserve for one year to keep the overall rate lower, and the apparent increase brings it back to the level it "should" be at (with possibly some "catch-up" in it.) Someone that has owned at Bonnet Creek for more than 2 years should comment on the historical reserve fund rates.

Bonnet Creek has a much higher year-round occupancy than most resorts so I think the only thing keeping the rate relatively low is the sheer scale... with something like 1700 units there's a nice big divisor. I would guess the 6-year refresh cycle is probably a little more frequent than most resorts as well, and I'm not sure whether the "refresh" funding comes from reserves or maintenance fees (anyone else know?)


----------



## Ron2 (Nov 30, 2015)

The Bonnet Creek Reserve Fund rate in 2013 was  0.64/K ; in 2014 it was -0-due to an accounting change ; in 2015 it was 0.30/K ; and 2016 will be 0.86/K. Since 2013, the Reserve Fund will have increased 34%. The larger percentage increase since 2013 is in real estate tax which has increased 47% from 0.57/K in 2013 to 0.84/K next year. The MF rate has been up and down with a 9% increase since 2013. The MF rates from 2013 to 2016 are as follows: $3.37 ;  $4.01 ; $3.98 ; with the new figure for 2016 at $3.67. The result has been a total fee increase of over 23% since 2013 primarily caused by Reserve Fund and real estate tax increases.


----------



## liquidmas (Nov 30, 2015)

Sedona AZ


Total HOA Fee
Total HOA Fee for 1,000 Points: $4.64
Maintenance Fees: (154,000 / 1000) * $3.68 
Reserve Fund: (154,000 / 1000) * $0.81 
Property Tax: (154,000 / 1000) * $0.15 
Total HOA Fee: (154,000 / 1000) * $4.64 

plus account fee


----------



## Richardsdeals (Dec 1, 2015)

2016 Wyndham Resort at Fairfield Glade (rate per 1,000 pts)

F/W
Maintenance Fees $4.51
Reserve Fund $1.40
Property Tax $0.05
TOTAL $5.96 + **Add on the Program Fee

(2015: $5.55)



2016 Wyndham Pagosa (rate per 1,000 pts)

F/W
Maintenance Fees $3.23
Reserve Fund $0.33
Property Tax $0.05
TOTAL $3.61 + **Add on the Program Fee

(2015: $3.63)


----------



## OutSkiing (Dec 4, 2015)

*Contract Types*



jebloomquist said:


> 2016 *Angel Fire - Sun Lodge AFFL*
> Maintenance Fee $2.95
> TOTAL $2.95
> 
> ...



Jim,

You have the most extensive list of contract types I've ever seen.  Can you explain what all these abbreviations mean? I know UDI and can guess some others but would like to know them all. It might help me understand the ownership history and policy differences between them:

AFFL
AFLE
AFLK
AFLO
F/W
U-EV
U-OD
UDI
F/DS

Bob


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 4, 2015)

AFFL Affiliate
AFLE Affiliate Even
AFLK ? (Affiliate Lockout?)
AFLO Affiliate Odd
F/W Fixed Week
U-EV UDI Even
U-OD UDI Odd
UDI UDI (Undivided Interest - points contract with no underlying week)
F/DS ? (Fixed Designated?)


----------



## OutSkiing (Dec 6, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> AFFL Affiliate
> AFLE Affiliate Even
> AFLK ? (Affiliate Lockout?)
> AFLO Affiliate Odd
> ...



Missing from this list is Floating Week.
Do the affiliate ownerships all come over as points?

Bob


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Dec 15, 2015)

bump

Cynthia T.


----------



## Xcalibur (Dec 15, 2015)

Why does BHV have so many different rates? Aren't points just points? 



OutSkiing said:


> Jim,
> 
> You have the most extensive list of contract types I've ever seen.  Can you explain what all these abbreviations mean? I know UDI and can guess some others but would like to know them all. It might help me understand the ownership history and policy differences between them:
> 
> ...


----------



## coccinelle1122 (Dec 22, 2015)

2016 Wyndham Smokey Mountains
Maintenance Fees:$3.58
Reserve Fund:$0.99
Property Tax:$0.11
Total HOA Fee:$4.68

2016 Wyndham Glacier Canyon
Maintenance Fees:$4.59 
Reserve Fund:$0.76
Property Tax:$0.59 
Total HOA Fee:$5.94 

Plus Program Fee $128


----------



## ddavid1073 (Dec 23, 2015)

Wyndham Nashville
Maintenance Fees $4.75
Reserve Fund $1.37
Property Tax $0.35
TOTAL $6.47

Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort
Maintenance Fees $3.67
Reserve Fund $0.86
Property Tax $0.84
TOTAL $5.37

Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort
Maintenance Fees $3.83
Reserve Fund $1.02
Property Tax $0.14
TOTAL $4.99


----------



## famy27 (Dec 23, 2015)

Wyndham Williamsburg (Governors Green)
Maintenance Fees $ 4.69
Reserve Fund $ 1.28
Property Tax $ .26
TOTAL $ 6.23

Wyndham Palm Aire
Maintenance Fees $ 4.52
Reserve Fund $ 1.08
Property Tax $ .24
TOTAL $ 5.84


----------



## JeffandJamie (Dec 25, 2015)

Just got our statement in the mail for Fairfield Harbor.  Yikes.

We own 259,000 points split up in two contracts (converted weeks)

2016 RESORT NAME Wyndham Resort at Fairfield Harbor
Maintenance Fees $6.23
Reserve Fund $1.06
Property Tax $0.14
TOTAL $7.43

When you include the program fee, this represents a *32% increase* over last year.  Is it possible there's a mistake?  I hope so.

Jeff


----------



## go-rebels (Dec 29, 2015)

2016 Wyndham Fairfield Sapphire Valley
Maintenance Fees $7.76
Reserve Fund $3.00
Property Tax $0.16
TOTAL $10.92

2016 Wyndham Patriots' Place
Maintenance Fees $4.06
Reserve Fund $1.68
Property Tax $0.23
TOTAL $5.98

2016 Wyndham Resort at Fairfield Plantation
Maintenance Fees $9.08
Reserve Fund $0.75
Property Tax $0.15
TOTAL $9.99

These are converted fixed weeks.  Does this make sense?  Numbers look huge!


----------



## go-rebels (Dec 31, 2015)

Are Sapphire Valley and Plantation MF high because of owner defaults or ???.  Just my luck I own those two...

Also, anyone have a spreadsheet of 2015 MFs for all Wyndham resorts?  I found a previous link but it is now dead.  'Glenn's" spreadsheet on the other website has only been updated through 2012.


----------



## Renny30 (Jan 29, 2016)

Wyndham Myrtle Beach - Seawatch Plantation

Contract Type: Undivided Interest (UDI)
Points: 105,000
Total HOA Fee
Total HOA Fee for 1,000 Points: $5.60
Maintenance Fees: (105,000 / 1000) * $4.26 = $447.30
Reserve Fund: (105,000 / 1000) * $1.08 = $113.40
Property Tax: (105,000 / 1000) * $0.26 = $27.30
Total HOA Fee: (105,000 / 1000) * $5.60 = $588.00


----------



## spackler (Feb 13, 2016)

Why isn't there a property tax charge for the Bali Hai deeds?


----------



## gncntry (Feb 14, 2016)

*Wyndham at Fairfield Plantation*

2016 RESORT NAME Wyndham Resort at Fairfield Plantation
Maintenance Fees $ 4.54
Reserve Fund $ .38
Property Tax $ .076
TOTAL $ 4.996


----------



## jebloomquist (Feb 14, 2016)

spackler said:


> Why isn't there a property tax charge for the Bali Hai deeds?



There is a property tax charged in Hawaii, but is was broken out in my 2016 Wyndham Bali Hai Villas assessment listing. In the past, it had been shown as a separate line item.

Jim


----------



## spackler (Feb 14, 2016)

jebloomquist said:


> There is a property tax charged in Hawaii, but is was broken out in my 2016 Wyndham Bali Hai Villas assessment listing. In the past, it had been shown as a separate line item.
> 
> Jim



Thanks.

Bali Hai seems to have some of the cheapest MF/point ratios in the whole Wyndham system...I wonder if that will continue in the years ahead.


----------



## Armada (Feb 28, 2016)

2016 RESORT NAME Wyndham Old Town Alexandria
Maintenance Fees $ 4.13
Reserve Fund $ .73
Property Tax $ .45
TOTAL $ 5.31


----------



## Ty1on (Feb 29, 2016)

OutSkiing said:


> Missing from this list is Floating Week.
> Do the affiliate ownerships all come over as points?
> 
> Bob



Sorry I missed this.  Fixed Week describes any deeded interval that is converted to points, regardless how the interval actually works.

The affiliate ownerships all come over as points.  A deeded interval at an affiliate resort has no relationship with Wyndham unless it is converted to points.


----------



## chemteacher03 (Mar 30, 2016)

*Sea Gardens in Pompano Beach*

Possibly looking to buy resale for Sea Gardens.  Could someone please provide this information to me before I decide to buy?  I am looking at getting 231k points.  I was quoted at 87 dollars per month for maintenance fees.

Thank you!
Jeromy


----------



## wjappraise (Mar 31, 2016)

chemteacher03 said:


> Possibly looking to buy resale for Sea Gardens.  Could someone please provide this information to me before I decide to buy?  I am looking at getting 231k points.  I was quoted at 87 dollars per month for maintenance fees.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The maintenance fees as you can see are a bit vague as they can be split into program fees, etc.  I prefer to compare apples to apples by having the entire amount divided by the points in the contract.  My experience with Sea Gardens is that you will be paying about $125 per month for a 231,000 point contract.  That would be the entire amount including program fees.  

Wes


----------



## hephaestus (May 26, 2016)

*Does anyone know the MF for these resorts?*

I am considering a resale Wyndham purchase and found MF info on several resorts I am considering, but I have not seen those listed below. Has anyone got figures for these resorts? 

Emerald Grand Destin
Ocean Ridge at Edisto
Great Smokies (not to be confused with Smoky Mountains)
Oceanside (California)

Many thanks!


----------



## Capitalb (May 27, 2016)

Resort:  Ocean Ridge
Maintenance Fee:  $6.48
Reserve Fund:  $1.43
Property Tax:  $0.46
Total :...........$8.37

plus program fee of $0.57/1000


----------



## hephaestus (May 27, 2016)

Thank you so much, Capitalb! Beautiful area, but the MF's are a bit pricier than others I'm considering. Guess I'll have to decide whether low country boil is worth it! I notice you also own LaBelle Maison... I think I see a pattern there. You obviously know how to vacation, my friend!


----------



## spackler (Jun 19, 2016)

jebloomquist said:


> 2016 *Bali Hai Villas AFLE & AFLK & AFLO*
> Maintenance Fee $3.26
> Reserve Fund $0.61
> TOTAL $3.87
> ...



Just noticed the wide range of reserve fund amounts for the various Bali Hai contracts.  Are the UDI ones in danger of a future special assessment as they don't seem to be socking away all that much?


----------



## cayman01 (Jul 31, 2016)

*flagstaff*

Anybody got a line on Wyndham Flafstaff mf's?


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Aug 23, 2016)

This is the 2016 Wyndham maintenance fees thread.

Bump, bump

Cynthia T.


----------



## needhelp (Aug 29, 2016)

*2016 MF Wyndham Tamarack*

Wyndham Tamarack Odd Year (UDI)
Maintenance Fees: $5.73 
Reserve Fund: $1.33 
Property Tax: $0.25 
Total HOA Fee:  $7.31


----------



## needhelp (Aug 29, 2016)

2016 Wyndham Patriots' Place (Fixed Week - Doubleshare (F/W))
Maintenance Fees $4.97
Reserve Fund $2.06
Property Tax $0.28
TOTAL $7.30


----------



## hdins (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks everyone. This is great information . Wish there was a complete list compiled somewhere.


----------



## hdins (Nov 19, 2016)

NYC $ 3.39
Reserve fund .36
$ 3.75 for 2015


----------



## nicemann (Nov 19, 2016)

cayman01 said:


> *flagstaff*
> 
> Anybody got a line on Wyndham Flafstaff mf's?



Also wondering if anyone has gotten this one yet.


----------



## spackler (Nov 28, 2016)

Well, the new 2017 assessments are out, and it looks like the programs fees stayed the same.  ($128 per year or $0.55 per thousand points)


----------



## Roger830 (Nov 28, 2016)

I have almost an 8% total increase, Sea Garden Ocean Palms up 12%. Up big last year also. Last year reserve was $270, this year $300. Either they are trying to avoid an assessment, or encouraging members to give up their fixed weeks.

It looks like my 0.3% ss increase won't be covering it. Once again, no inflation, just higher prices.


----------

